# 3D Printed Cell Phone Holder using CD Slot



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice job


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Holy how much?! Where are you located. I *WANT*​.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Necessity is the mother of invention! I like it! Welcome to the forums .


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Fantastic work!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Seriously.


----------



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

I need one for my iPhone 6


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Seriously.


^ What he said


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Does the cd motor run constantly?


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Please make some more of these!!!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

They already sell these on amazon, have been considering one for my GPS. Amazon.com: Mountek nGroove CD Slot Mount

The user photos on amazon for the GPS mount one, show it mounted in a Cruze.
Amazon.com: Mountek nGroove CD Slot Mount for Garmin nuvi and StreetPilot GPS: GPS & Navigation


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

spacedout said:


> They already sell these on amazon, have been considering one for my GPS. Amazon.com: Mountek nGroove CD Slot Mount
> 
> The user photos on amazon for the GPS mount one, show it mounted in a Cruze.
> Amazon.com: Mountek nGroove CD Slot Mount for Garmin nuvi and StreetPilot GPS: GPS & Navigation


But do they have the Chevy bowtie?? 

How difficult would it be for a few more to be made? I also have an HTC One M8 and have been very restricted in options for car mounts!


----------



## chinman (Mar 8, 2015)

1- no the CD player does not engage
2- I can adjust to whatever your phone's outer dimensions are (case or no case)
3- It's easy to make more 
4- Yes I will make them available to buy, although I'm not sure about including the bowtie.....
5- I considered the mountek also, but custom is always better


----------



## chinman (Mar 8, 2015)

RayRay I'm in southeast Michigan


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

chinman said:


> 1- no the CD player does not engage
> 2- I can adjust to whatever your phone's outer dimensions are (case or no case)
> 3- It's easy to make more
> 4- Yes I will make them available to buy, although I'm not sure about including the bowtie.....
> ...


I've made a lot of products for this community and always welcome others who want to do the same. I would pay double just to have something custom made by a community member. when you have these available for sale, let us know. As long as they work and are durable, I will be buying one. Feel free to create a group buy if needed.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Well done. Much nicer than my crude version. I can say that this is the best place to put your phone.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...l-discussion/37857-phone-mount-prototype.html


----------



## Toughasdirt (Jan 11, 2015)

I would also like one of these. Looks fantastic!! :eusa_clap:


----------



## chinman (Mar 8, 2015)

OK. MK5 is street ready. I've reduced the size a bit, and I did an additional finishing procedure to get the glossy look. I'm sure after a few of you get them we can make some more improvements. 

If you want one, pm me. I'll need your max phone dimensions, including case in all three dimensions. Length, width, depth. Or xyz of you will. 

I have an llc that I can bill you through and u can pay by cc. Let me know if you want text instead an open area in the middle. 

Also, I have white, red, and orange if you don't want black. 

$25 printing charge plus shipping, usually 5.85 priority mail.


----------



## chinman (Mar 8, 2015)

The pics


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

have iPhone 6, would buy this. have paypal as well. located in michigan. 

I like supporting a 3d printing based business over a molded Chinese manufactured version


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Whats your printer? I own a printrbot simple metal with all the bells and whistles lol........looks like you used PLA?

Also if you have a youmagine account let me know I'd like to modify your stl file.
here is mine: https://www.youmagine.com/users/ger8mm


----------



## chinman (Mar 8, 2015)

Replicator 2X's. PLA won't withstand the heat of a car in summertime, I use ABS.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Ever try nylon?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Should Vapor bath it lol


----------



## chinman (Mar 8, 2015)

The last picture I posted is acetone vapor smoothed.


----------



## Haswell79 (Jan 4, 2015)

I would def want one for my iPhone 6plus. How much?


----------



## Greycruzer (Sep 3, 2014)

I have an iPhone 5s with an otter box case, can you make you that will fit?


----------



## chinman (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes, I can adjust to fit any phone. I sent you a pm Greycruzer, and Haswell79


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Is the cd player funtional while in use?


----------



## chinman (Mar 8, 2015)

To be honest I haven't tried it. I don't think i have any CD's anymore. I can tell you the player doesn't engage while the holder is in place.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Didn't reply to your e-mail yet but I got mine in last week and have been using it. I posted about it on our FB group as well so you should have had some people asking about it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Is the cd player funtional while in use?


Seems doubtful - and probably a bit of a hassle to change CDs. 

It used to be having a 6-disk changer was a big deal. Now I have a USB that has 5000 songs in shuffle play. Unless there's no USB port, trading the CD player for a phone holder is a worthwhile trade for most people.


----------



## Toughasdirt (Jan 11, 2015)

Got mine last week. I have tried my hardest to get it to fall out or break just to see how good the plastic was (first item that has been 3D printed). This thing is fantastic and fits my phone like a glove.


----------



## chinman (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks! If you slide that all the way to the right you can still access the lock/unlock button, and the stabilizer will hold it steady!

I'm working on a sunglass try for the cubby in front of the gear shifter. I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## chinman (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks like the 2016 version is dropping the CD player.


----------



## chinman (Mar 8, 2015)

From one of my customers:

I have to say that phone holder was one of the best purchases I’ve ever made!. I take it everywhere it pretty much “Fits” any car I rent at least for what I want it to do and its just been such a convience toy.

Corey Hinman
owner Entre3D.com


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chinman,

Can you make one of these in portrait mode? I prefer to keep my phone upright in the car. It will be going into a 2007 Toyota Solara SLE Convertible.


----------



## chinman (Mar 8, 2015)

Probably, send me the dimensions of your phone inc case (if any)


----------



## spacedvb (Sep 18, 2020)

chinman said:


> New to the site, I just bought a 2011 ECO with 26k miles on it on 3/5. After a day or two driving I was frustrated about not having anywhere other than the passenger seat to put my phone. I have an HTC One M8 which is fairly big, and it's in a UAG case. I bought one of the vent mounts from the store, but the way the front vents are aimed my phone would either point to the passenger, or there wouldn't be room on the driver side.
> 
> So, as a 3D Printing entrepreneur, I took the time to model something up in Solidworks that would use the CD slot. These are pics of my rev 2. It works great! Doesn't slide at all, no fasteners needed. I made it so it can be slid all the way to the right so as not to cover up the door lock button.
> 
> ...


Whaooooo is look perfect i need 2 for Chevy cruze Ipnone 11 promax and 12 pro max ,, please let me know, how we paid for it..


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

spacedvb said:


> Whaooooo is look perfect i need 2 for Chevy cruze Ipnone 11 promax and 12 pro max ,, please let me know, how we paid for it..


Welcome Aboard!! Where have you been hiding?

OP has not been online here since 2016.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

